# Cold cuts (lunchmeat) Q. where?



## giggler (Mar 10, 2009)

Which place would I post a Q. about exotic Cold Cuts?

Doesn't seem to fit anywhere..

Maybe Appetizers as it will be served this way, not sandwiches..

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 10, 2009)

Appetizers would be appropriate since this is how the ingredients will be used.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 13, 2009)

Giggler, for future reference you can always post a question in the General Cooking Questions.  Even though it's not an actual cooking question it's still fine.  For this particular question the Appetizer Forum was perfect!  Also, the Today's Menu and Food Talk forum would have been ok.  It is "food talk" too.


----------

